# All ye Haters...



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Here's today's quote of the day, from Cadel Evans:



> "I could not go with them because I was alone," he said to Cyclingnews' John Trevorrow. "Unfortunately that is the way it is, you have to play the cards as they fall," he responded. "Unfortunately, the team does not have the budget to buy a rider who can close those gaps for me." Chris Horner was the last Predictor rider to stay with the team's captain.


Talk about whining! Rasmussen didn't need anyone to close his gaps--he did it himself. I guess Evans needs some hand holding.

Hate on.


----------



## maddog (Feb 26, 2004)

I was suprised by this as well. 

I can imagine that Horner might wonder why he's working so hard.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Here's today's quote of the day, from Cadel Evans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I saw that. Pretty much of a slap in the face to Horner, too.


----------



## Hairnet (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree.

Disappointed in Evans. Yesterday Horner was with him right to the last climb. Evans big-gear climbing style just isn't cutting it.

Today again Horner worked right to the last climb, then after the climb he had the Astana boys working with him for Kloden.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, Rasmussen had his team do a lot of good work for him: Dekker, the impressive Boogieman and even Menchov, control the pace well. Contador has a great team that played tactics very well.

Cadel doesn't have a team in the mountains, he's on his own. Dario Cioni got dropped very fast and Horner was there for a while but... what does it do to ride behind your team captain? Horner is a great racer and teamate but he is not of the same caliber as Boogie, Popo and other teamate that actually do something for their leaders. He seems to be there more for moral support than to pull or bring back attacks. Evans has not much choice, given his team and his own limits, to follow the others... He tried to go with them yesterday and look what it did, he overcooked himself.

I think he's far from being a whiner, he's usually very honest and down to earth. If you take his comments as a whole, he was more saying that he was just not good enough compared to Rasmussen and Contador than blaming his team.... just realizing he's not up there. But Rasmussen and Contador have probably the strongest teams of this Tour (well, Astana would be up there if each rider had not crashed 34 times already), a stronger team would help Cadel controlling attacks and play tactics.

Of course, that doesn't take anything out from Rasmussen and Contador's performances, they are just better as individuals.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I think, what Cadel was trying to say, was "Our team doesn't have a true contender to go take a swipe at the yellow jersey while I hang back in the pack with Leipheimer."


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ha, ha, ha... a new guy to hate.

Lynch him internet peoples!

fc


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Let's hate everyone!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

"Unfortunately I had to race conservatively," said a dejected Evans. "It's not what I wanted to do, but I was completely on my own. I was looking for Astana and the other guys to follow. But what am I supposed to do when I'm on my own? As you saw [Monday] and [Sunday], Rasmussen and Contador are pretty good on the climbs." http://www.velonews.com/tour2007/details/articles/12890.0.html

Maybe he can catch a ride home on the whambulance.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

I can't feel too sorry for him since Rasmussen closed the gaps to Contador by himself. Perhaps Evans should've considered all of this before he signed with a traditionally classics and sprinter oriented team instead of a grand tour oriented team. And to think that I was rooting for this guy to win after last Saturday's time trial...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I really wonder how many guys who post this stuff have ever raced on a team. What Ecans said was absolutely right. Look at the GC groups on the mt stages: Rabobank, Discovery, Astana have multiple guys. CSC and Predictor don't. Sastre and Evans are limited by that. If you don't think having multiple team mates setting pace are a big help look at Valverde yesterday. Horner is a good team mate, but he's not there to set pace for Evans in the final climbs-a rider like Evans needs that more than a rider like Rasmussen, who can cover these accelerations. 

If you think Evans is a wimp or something check out the pics of him on Pez-the guy is killing himself to stay close and could still win if he doen't lose more time on Wed.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I can't hate on cadel. I was sort of a fan back when he rode on the volvo/cannondale MTB team and Im not gonna shiv him now just because he can't hang with a doped up cowchicken and contador. he should probably choose his words better though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

francois said:


> ha, ha, ha... a new guy to hate.
> 
> Lynch him internet peoples!
> 
> fc


No way, I'm still saving my hate for Rasmussen :incazzato:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Cadel's douchebaggery has now reached legendary levels.

I hope Contador, Ras, and Levi show him three clean pairs of wheels on the Aubisque.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

blackhat said:


> I can't hate on cadel. I was sort of a fan back when he rode on the volvo/cannondale MTB team and Im not gonna shiv him now just because he can't hang with a doped up cowchicken and contador. he should probably choose his words better though.


Man, you are a serious hater.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> Here's today's quote of the day, from Cadel Evans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine how annoying it was to actually hear High Pitch himself squeek out these words. 
""For that reason I didn't try to go with [Contador and Rasmussen]," Evans continued. "As they did yesterday, they cooperated together against me. When I have half of the peloton against me with their teammates, what am I supposed to do? I'm on my own. Astana has teammates, Caisse d'Epargne, CSC, they've all got teammates and they're not riding. They don't seem to want to win the Tour de France."
This isn't a shock. He's whined before. And just to show who the real, no-team support champion of this Tour is, he sprinted it out for 12th place, nipping Kloden at the line.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't think Evans is a wimp, but at some point, you have to decide how bad you want to win the race. You can't expect the other guys to help you when you are alone. You have to man up and go for it. Or, you can hang with all the other scared riders and complain when you get home.

To me, the biggest wimp of the race is Moreau, who made all those attacks on the road to Tignes. He looked like the strongest guy there, but when no one would come up and help, he would stop. Just grow some balls and go for it! To throw away a chance to win or gain time because you're afraid to lose is just stupid when you are paid to race. That's not racing. That's riding.

Look at Simoni in the Giro in 2005, I think. He was in third, and needed minutes to take Savoldelli. On that dirt road to Sestriere, he totally went for it, took back the race lead, and then almost lost his third place when he couldn't make it stick. That was one of the most memorable races I've ever watched. It was pure balls. We need more racers with balls.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Sir Chair,

I wholeheartedly agree! With everything you have said in this post. Huzzah!

Respectfully,

dr hoo



mohair_chair said:


> I don't think Evans is a wimp, but at some point, you have to decide how bad you want to win the race.
> 
> (rest of post cut for space, but with utmost agreement with the feelings expressed therein) -- hoo


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

mohair_chair said:


> I don't think Evans is a wimp, but at some point, you have to decide how bad you want to win the race. You can't expect the other guys to help you when you are alone. You have to man up and go for it. Or, you can hang with all the other scared riders and complain when you get home.


I wonder what it's like to be a top athlete, among the best dozen or so in your field, riding the best you ever have in a world-class career, but still not quite as well as two other guys, and have to answer the question "Why?" while the entire sporting world (or at least the fraction that cares about cycling) listens.

Cadel, and LL, realize they just don't have it on the steep climbs. I hope Cadel wasn't aiming his quote at what Horner or his other mates did on this particular climb. I hope (and believe) he meant for a rider of his type to win the TdF, it requires a team designed to do lots of things right all along the way, so the whole game doesn't come down to a good climber versus a great climber on one steep hill.

Like someone else said, however, he knew the kind of team he joined when he joined it. I never thought he'd carry a podium position this deep into the TdF. And he wouldn't have without Astana bike-handling follies.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*They don't get it.*

There's two races in the mountains: Chicken and Conti have their thing going on and Cadel, Levi, Kloden, and Sastra have their race for 3rd. While C and C are knocking heads the others need to be putting in time against each other, but their not. Instead they say 'oh well we can't attack like that' because 1. 'we can't afford to buy a rider, 2. 'its not my style', 3.'I am saving myself', 4. I am all by myself.' They are content to ride into the finish like a gruppetto of 2nd string climbers. They are blinded or something by C and C's skills.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

dagger said:


> There's two races in the mountains: Chicken and Conti have their thing going on and Cadel, Levi, Kloden, and Sastra have their race for 3rd. While C and C are knocking heads the others need to be putting in time against each other, but their not. Instead they say 'oh well we can't attack like that' because 1. 'we can't afford to buy a rider, 2. 'its not my style', 3.'I am saving myself', 4. I am all by myself.' They are content to ride into the finish like a gruppetto of 2nd string climbers. They are blinded or something by C and C's skills.


What he said.

JB agrees: He says Levi still has a chance at third.

Will he seize that opportunity????????? I hope it's his style.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Lotto needs to support McEwen. They have a strong sprinting team and McEwen is a proven winner. Now he is out but the lead out guys arent going to help Evans much in the mountains. Discovery and Astana arent going for sprints so they are all there to help the GC. Rabobank has Freire but it doesnt seem like they help him much. I dont know why he is complaining so much though, he knew this from the start. Look at Soler he is doing well on his own


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Cadel should sign for Discovery! 

Then he'll have Popo, George, Chechu, TD, Levi and Contador..

Wait, Contador might still be given a free role and kick his butt.. But hey, it could still work out.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> I don't think Evans is a wimp, but at some point, you have to decide how bad you want to win the race. You can't expect the other guys to help you when you are alone. You have to man up and go for it. Or, you can hang with all the other scared riders and complain when you get home.
> 
> ...Just grow some balls and go for it! To throw away a chance to win or gain time because you're afraid to lose is just stupid when you are paid to race. That's not racing. That's riding.
> 
> .... We need more racers with balls.


But wait, in the "it's not my stle" thread you were saying Levi shouldn't attack 'cause he might look stupid. So I totally agree w/ the attitude you described here... just that I think Levi should have been the one laying it on the line! 

*Especially* if Evans says in an interview that "he felt alone". Aghhh!!!!! Levi is making me scream w/ frustration!!!! LL *does* have the support of teammates nearby and still won't take a chance!!! Take a shot at Evans for crying out loud!! Grrr..!! 

No disrespect meant toward Mohair. It's Levi I'm beechin at... I'm putting the keyboard down before I start cussin my head off....G'night.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

*What do they train for??*

Can't they learn and train to be explosive climbers? All Levi ever says is he can't race like that. He's steady and can't do those types of accelerations! HELLOOO..EXCUSE ME! What on earth ever made you think you could win the Tour?? Most of the top guys like Lance and Contador and E.T.  and even Vino launch attacks like rockets! Then they sit and ride steady and then stand and launch again! Not very many, aside from Lance, can just up the pace and ride away.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bsdc said:


> I think, what Cadel was trying to say, was "Our team doesn't have a true contender to go take a swipe at the yellow jersey while I hang back in the pack with Leipheimer."


Now that's evil.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Let's hate everyone!


I hate you. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## nostromo (Apr 1, 2006)

I just saw the interview on Velonews and felt compelled to come here especially to chime in and kick a man while he's down; that Evans is one whining aussie beeatch.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

Pablo said:


> "Unfortunately I had to race conservatively," said a dejected Evans. "It's not what I wanted to do, but I was completely on my own. I was looking for Astana and the other guys to follow. But what am I supposed to do when I'm on my own? As you saw [Monday] and [Sunday], Rasmussen and Contador are pretty good on the climbs." http://www.velonews.com/tour2007/details/articles/12890.0.html


What do you do? You ride. Sheesh. 

Evans will always be a wheel follower, never a true contender. Did LA have anyone to hang with him in 99 and 00? Heck, even Floyd was alone a lot last year in the mtns. Watch the 1990 Tour - Lemond basically had no team. 

He actually sounds like Horner a little. Never his fault he doesn't win. Sigh.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

*Ehhh???*



cheddarlove said:


> Can't they learn and train to be explosive climbers? All Levi ever says is he can't race like that. He's steady and can't do those types of accelerations! HELLOOO..EXCUSE ME! What on earth ever made you think you could win the Tour?? Most of the top guys like Lance and Contador and E.T.  and even Vino launch attacks like rockets! Then they sit and ride steady and then stand and launch again! Not very many, aside from Lance, can just up the pace and ride away.


What the... are you talking about? :idea:

Dude, if you ever know about training and the human anatomy, not everyone has lots of fast twitch muscle fibres, the basic requirement for explosiveness.

Levi probably has so few fast twitch muscles that he CAN'T ride that way. NO AMOUNT of training would help you gain fast twitch muscle fibres. There are type 1 fast twitch muscles and type 2 (one of which would convert to slow twitch muscles when not active but can be re-converted into fast twitch fibres wih training)

Levi did win the ToC without such accelerations you know. Yeah it ain't a grand Tour but still..

Not everyone can be like Contador no matter how much they want to. Not everyone can sprint as fast as Boonen. Not every track athlete can run as fast as Asafa Powell just coz they train for it. Get El Guerrouj to train like hell and he can never sprint fast no matter what. Simple.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

snowman3 said:


> But wait, in the "it's not my stle" thread you were saying Levi shouldn't attack 'cause he might look stupid. So I totally agree w/ the attitude you described here... just that I think Levi should have been the one laying it on the line!
> 
> *Especially* if Evans says in an interview that "he felt alone". Aghhh!!!!! Levi is making me scream w/ frustration!!!! LL *does* have the support of teammates nearby and still won't take a chance!!! Take a shot at Evans for crying out loud!! Grrr..!!
> 
> No disrespect meant toward Mohair. It's Levi I'm beechin at... I'm putting the keyboard down before I start cussin my head off....G'night.


I agree, this sounds inconsistent with what I said about Levi. The difference is that Levi isn't an attacker and for him to suddenly try to be one would not only look stupid, but also would probably leave him behind. Simoni, on the other hand, is an attacker, and I think he was fantastic at Sestriere in 2005 because he did what he does best, even though it didn't work and nearly cost him a podium place. Part of the reason Salvodelli didn't lose the Giro to Simoni in 2005 is because he didn't panic and change his style (he's not much of an attacker either). Both of these guys, when it was on the line, did what they did best. They didn't change their riding styles.

The problem with Levi is multipart. He isn't an attacker. Unlike Moreau at Tignes, Levi has never been the strongest guy in the race (excepting Rasmussen). He has also been stuck with a tactical role of supporting Contador. He needs to sit on Evans. Yes, it would be great if he would attack Evans to gain time and maybe a podium position, but chances are, that would only help Evans. My beef with Evans is that he was complaining that no one would close the gaps for him, when he should step up and close the gaps himself to win the race. If Levi attacks Evans, and doesn't make it stick (because it's not his style), then Levi plays into Evan's hands. Evans wants someone to close the gaps? Well say hello to his new teammate Levi.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> I agree, this sounds inconsistent with what I said about Levi. The difference is that Levi isn't an attacker and for him to suddenly try to be one would not only look stupid, but also would probably leave him behind. Simoni, on the other hand, is an attacker, and I think he was fantastic at Sestriere in 2005 because he did what he does best, even though it didn't work and nearly cost him a podium place. Part of the reason Salvodelli didn't lose the Giro to Simoni in 2005 is because he didn't panic and change his style (he's not much of an attacker either). Both of these guys, when it was on the line, did what they did best. They didn't change their riding styles.
> 
> The problem with Levi is multipart. He isn't an attacker. Unlike Moreau at Tignes, Levi has never been the strongest guy in the race (excepting Rasmussen). He has also been stuck with a tactical role of supporting Contador. He needs to sit on Evans. Yes, it would be great if he would attack Evans to gain time and maybe a podium position, but chances are, that would only help Evans. My beef with Evans is that he was complaining that no one would close the gaps for him, when he should step up and close the gaps himself to win the race. If Levi attacks Evans, and doesn't make it stick (because it's not his style), then Levi plays into Evan's hands. Evans wants someone to close the gaps? *Well say hello to his new teammate Levi.*


Evans for Disco now?    

NTTAWWT


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Evans for Disco now?
> 
> NTTAWWT


Well when Disco loses Contador to a Spanish team, they'll need another GC rider. I think Evans still has potential. He probably has a 2 or 3 more years of prime fitness.

Though if Disco can't get Levi on the podium, then Evans might just be more of the same.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> Well when Disco loses Contador to a Spanish team, they'll need another GC rider. I think Evans still has potential. He probably has a 2 or 3 more years of prime fitness.
> 
> Though if Disco can't get Levi on the podium, then Evans might just be more of the same.


Why'd they lose Alberto to a Spanish team? :idea:


----------

